# بشري سارة لكل زوج .. (( غسيل الصحون خطر علي الجال ))



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

*بشري سارة لكل زوج .. (( غسيل الصحون خطر علي الرجال ))*








 من‏ ‏طرائف‏ ‏الأبحاث:غسيل‏ ‏الأطباق‏ ‏خطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرجال
‏_______________________________________​


    أكد‏ ‏بحث‏ ‏علمي‏ ‏تشيكي‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بإعداده‏ ‏الدكتورأليش‏ ‏سوبوكاالمتخصص‏ ‏في‏ ‏معالجة‏ ‏أمراض‏ ‏الذكورة‏ ‏والعقم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏قيام‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏بغسيل‏ ‏الأواني‏ ‏المنزلية‏ ‏يؤثر‏ ‏سلبا‏ ‏بدرجة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نسب‏ ‏الهرمونات‏ ‏الذكورية‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏الرجال‏,‏وذلك‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المواد‏ ‏الخام‏ ‏المستخدمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏الغسيل‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏تحول‏ ‏الهرمونات‏ ‏الذكورية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هرمونات‏ ‏أنثوية‏ ‏بصورة‏ ‏تدريجية‏ ‏تراكمية‏,‏وهو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يؤثر‏ ‏بدوره‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تدني‏ ‏معدلات‏ ‏الخصوبة‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏القائمين‏ ‏بعملية‏ ‏الغسيل‏ ‏المتكرر‏ ‏ويؤخر‏ ‏بالتالي‏ ‏احتمالات‏ ‏حدوث‏ ‏حالات‏ ‏الحمل‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏زوجاتهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المدي‏ ‏البعيد‏!‏
أوضح‏ ‏الدكتورسوبوكاأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏عاملا‏ ‏واحدا‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏العوامل‏ ‏الأخري‏ ‏المؤثرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏عمليات‏ ‏الخصوبة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الرجال‏,‏وقد‏ ‏تم‏ ‏التأكد‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏النتيجة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إجراء‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏أبحاث‏ ‏وتجارب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عينات‏ ‏عشوائية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تبين‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏غسيل‏ ‏الصحون‏ ‏يؤثر‏ ‏بنسبة‏ ‏الثلث‏ ‏تقريبا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏خصوبتهم‏.‏


...  كان فين الأخ الدكتورأليش‏ ‏سوبوكا ده من زمان بس ؟؟ ...

الراجل ده بصراحة .. ثروة قومية ... ربنا يخليه لجمهورية التشيك

و للجنس الرجالي كله​
الموضوع نشرته جريدة وطني .. 

و لينك الموضوع : 

http://www.wataninet.com/article_ar.asp?ArticleID=12111


----------



## قلم حر (22 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يقويك و تجيبلنا مواضيع ممتازه زي دي !
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دا العلم الحقيقي .


----------



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

> ربنا يقويك و تجيبلنا مواضيع ممتازه زي دي !
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه
> هو دا العلم الحقيقي .



  ههههههه  شكراً ليك يا أخ السمردلي علي ردك و تشجيعك .. 

طبعاً هو ده العلم الحقيقي .. أنا مالي أنا و مال الفمتوا ثانية و الطاقة النووية مثلاً .. 

لكن دراسة زي دي بقي ... دنا أطبعها و أبروزها  و أعلقها في أوضة الصالون .. 

أصل الدراسات الجبارة دي مش بتطلع كل يوم  .. و لا أيه ؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 فبراير 2007)

نفسي أشوفك متجوز !!!
و أشمت فيك في المطبخ !!


----------



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

> نفسي أشوفك متجوز !!!
> و أشمت فيك في المطبخ !!



 هههههههههههههههههههه
يا عم سيبنا نفضفض شوية قبل ما نتجوز و نرفع الراية البيضا .. :giveup: 

..


----------



## ارووجة (22 فبراير 2007)

هههههه

عيب اصلا الرجال يجلي
لكل شخص اله  عمله ووظايفه
وللي بجلي مش رجال :yahoo: 

ممكن يساعد مراته بس مش دايما
يعني ازا كانت مريضة...


----------



## jim_halim (23 فبراير 2007)

> هههههه
> 
> عيب اصلا الرجال يجلي
> لكل شخص اله عمله ووظايفه
> ...



 شكراً لك يا أخت أرووجة 

و ردك جميل جداً ...


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (28 فبراير 2007)

انا مش فاهمه يعنى الست تعمل آة تقطع نفسيها يعنى 
هى هتلاحق على العمل الذى تعمل به 
ولا الاولاد ولا البيت ولا الطعام
بكدى الرجل مش هيساعد زوجتة تانى 
ربنا يرحم الستات


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (1 مارس 2007)

* على فكرة واضح إنه بيتلكك لأن مافيش صحون بتتغسل بمواد خام لازم تتخفف بالماء
ولو اللى هيغسل خايف يلبس جوانتى وهو بيغسل *
* ونابليون قال مافيش مستحيل*

* وإلا أنتم رأيكم إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jim_halim (1 مارس 2007)

SAMIAFADY2 قال:


> انا مش فاهمه يعنى الست تعمل آة تقطع نفسيها يعنى
> هى هتلاحق على العمل الذى تعمل به
> ولا الاولاد ولا البيت ولا الطعام
> بكدى الرجل مش هيساعد زوجتة تانى
> ربنا يرحم الستات





أنا شخصياً من أشد المعارضين للدكتور أليش‏ ‏سوبوكا صاحب هذه الدراسة .. 

و لو كنت من المؤيدين لعقوبة الإعدام .. كنت طالبت بأعدامه ضرباً بالحلل و الطاسات 
​


----------



## jim_halim (1 مارس 2007)

DEMIANA BOULES قال:


> * ونابليون قال مافيش مستحيل*
> 
> * وإلا أنتم رأيكم إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



  مفيش كلام ... مع نابليون طبعاً .. 
​


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

أليش سوبوكا يا أبهة.... ايه العظمة دي كلها
أليش سوبوكا يا أبهة.... ايه العظمة دي كلها
أليش سوبوكا يا أبهة.... ايه العظمة دي كلها
أليش سوبوكا يا أبهة.... ايه العظمة دي كلها
:close_tem :close_tem :close_tem :close_tem :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:


----------



## kimo14th (1 مارس 2007)

*ههههههههه *

*ايه يامونى الحلاوه دى مبسوط اوى كده ليه *

*انت بتغسل الصحون ؟؟ هههههههههههه *

*باهزر طبعا *​


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

ايه يا حاج كيمو؟؟؟
إنت مش متجوز ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟
بكره تكبر وتتجوز وتعرف:a82: :a82:


----------



## kimo14th (1 مارس 2007)

*ههههههههههه ياعم مونى براحه على دماغك ياعم ... *

*وبعدين اه انا مش متجوز انا لسه بادرس *

*وادينى باتعلم منك هههههههههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo:*












*باهرج طبعا :ranting:*​


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

وأنا طبعا باضحك معاك يا كيمو 
ربنا يقويك ويساعدك في دراستك وبعدها في عملك وبعدين تلاقي بنت الحلال
وأما موضوع غسيل الصحون دا لازم تحسمه معاها من أيام الخطوبة:yahoo:


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2007)

SAMIAFADY2 قال:


> انا مش فاهمه يعنى الست تعمل آة تقطع نفسيها يعنى
> هى هتلاحق على العمل الذى تعمل به
> ولا الاولاد ولا البيت ولا الطعام
> بكدى الرجل مش هيساعد زوجتة تانى
> ربنا يرحم الستات


لا لا لا !!
نحنا بنتكلم عن ( غسيل الصحون ) بس !!!!
على فكره :
أنا طباخ جيد .
غسيلي ممتاز .
معلم في الكوي .
( أصلي تغربت لفتره طويله ) .
اكن : أكره الجلي كراهيه شديده !!!
مش عارف ليه !


----------



## kimo14th (1 مارس 2007)

*هههه عسل والله يا مونى *​
*ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يا عم وتبطل غسيل الصحوون *

*وبعدين انا لما افكر اخطب *

*هادخل معلق يافطه :: ( *مابغسلش صحون ..... من اولها كد ه*) :: *

*ههههههههه*​


----------

